# Any Wildcamping Ideas Between Peniscola & French Border?



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi 

We are currently staying on Camping Eden in Peniscola. Spain and it is a lovely campsite; only a few mins walk from the beach & town centre. It is kept spotlessly clean and enjoys a fantastic swimming pool. 

We had a fab day yesterday and enjoyed wandering around the old part of Peniscola town with its quaint buildings and cobbled streets and we are planning to enjoy a meal up there tonight. I must say all the little restaurants dotted around the new and the old town looked very enticing, especially those sat up near the castle overlooking the sea. It's a lovely evening and dining alfresco; with a bottle of wine and the azure blue sea as a backdrop is a very nice prospect indeed. 

Now as much as I can recommend this campsite and all the other sites we have stayed on so far, I must confess I am longing to do a spot of wildcamping now and we yearn to find a wildcamping spot where we can fall asleep to the sound of the waves or wake up to the most amazing views! 

We are heading north from Peniscola tomorrow towards the French border and would appreciate any suggestions of any safe and scenic wildcamping stopovers enroute. We fancy somewhere which has more of the the "real Spain" about it,  if you know what I mean?  So - If anyone has ever come across a location that fits the bill then we are all ears! However, if you do know of somewhere but would prefer us to keep it a secret for fear of it becoming spoilt, then please pm me where it is and I promise not to broadcast it's whereabouts to the world!  

I realise wildcamping s not always possible or advisable, so if anyone knows of a small and basic campsite/aire that is set in a tranquil, non touristy and unspoilt location - then that would be great to hear about too. 

The weather during the past 3 weeks whilst we've been in Spain has been glorious and we must confess we aren't in any hurry to get back to the uk, especially after listening to all the horrendous weather reports. Thankfully, we've got another 3 weeks before we need to be home, so fingers crossed; by the time we return; the uk will be enjoying a heatwave! 

Thanks for reading.

Sue & Gilbert


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

A camp site that might fit the bill is Cala d'Oques at L'Hospitalet de l'Infant:
http://www.campingsonline.com/caladoques/

It is not marked out in set plots and there should be plent of space to park where you want at the moment. So you can be virtually on the beach with only the simplest wire fence in your view.

This site also is not blighted by the permenant caravans that get in some by the coast.
Last time we were there was last august but I wouldnt have expected it to change.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds to be a decent stopping place; it certainly has a nice beach and the town is about 1km away down the hill. We have often stayed next door but do not know if the access is ok!
East of here I would not wish to 'wild camp' as the naughty people have a bad reputation between Tarragona and the French border.
You have chosen an excellent time to be out of the country, with record rainfalls and at the Peterborough Show; mass towings off by tractor.
Alan


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

You'd probably love Camping Bon Repos at Santa Susanna near Malgrat. You can park on the beautiful beach there (no fences) and the town is an easy walk. The campsite is near the railway station and Barcelona is about an hours trip away (low fares), Blanes & Lloret are quite close and there are super street markets at the small towns nearby. 
The border is an easy day trip then you have great free Aires at Le Boulou in France.
Enjoy the rest of your trip and have a safe journey home! 
PS We love Peniscola too!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi sonesta,
We are in camping Alegria del Mar just up the road in Benicarlo, a very comfortable site. We came down from Port Vendres in one hop and can recommend the Aire there if you are passing that way.
Using the N260 north from Figueres into France is a spectacular drive.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

denisl said:


> A camp site that might fit the bill is Cala d'Oques at L'Hospitalet de l'Infant:
> http://www.campingsonline.com/caladoques/
> 
> It is not marked out in set plots and there should be plent of space to park where you want at the moment. So you can be virtually on the beach with only the simplest wire fence in your view.
> ...


Hi denisl,

Well we took your advice and very pleased we are that we did. :thumbright:

We arrived at Cala d'Oques yesterday afternoon and were instantly smitten and it is just what the doctor ordered! We are pitched more or less on the beach and we fell asleep last night to the sound of the waves gently lapping on the shores! Oh - pure heaven! 

We are moving on tomorrow but we are so pleased we've had 2 night's here as we feel totally chilled out. 

Thank you so much for your suggestion - you couldn't have recommended a nicer campsite. 

All the best.

Sue & Gilb


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

Though it might fit the bill.

We were new to motorhoming last year and that was thery first site we stayed at, and still our favourite coastal site.

I might have kept quiet about it if we hadn't been intending to move to a different part of Spain, so will no longer be local.

Have a good journey tomorrow.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi denisl,

Change of plan! 

We have awoken to cloudless blue skies, glorious sunshine and there is a little dove singing his little heart out from a nearby tree and we just cannot tear ourselves away from this idyllic setting! So - we've decided to stay another day! That's the beauty of motorhoming isn't it? If you like a place you can stay longer and if you don't you can move on! 

You found a little gem with this campsite and it is so peaceful here and totally uncommercialised. Have you ever eaten at their little onsite cafe/restaurant? It looks very nice and we thought we might give it a try this evening. 

We're off for a jaunt into the local village this morning as we desperately need to restock our supplies and grocery shopping has been the last thing on our minds since we arrived here! 

My morning cuppa has been poured and so im gonna sit outside in the sun to drink it! Oh isn't life just wonderful? 8)

Sue


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,
There is a Free aire at Sant Feliu de Guíxols that we always stop at. is just behide the bus station a nice un-touristy town to stroll around.
41°46'48.79"N , 3° 1'22.96"E


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad you are enjoying the sun .We are going north soon and usually stop at the Peniscola Aire ...just wondered what the rates are for motorhomes at the campsite cant seem to get them online.

Brian


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For wild camping we like St. Filou de Boada. There is a huge car park just on the edge of town. Can Joan Restaurant is quite good and not expensive. St. Filou de Boada is a charming, unspoiled village.

Approach the town from the west as there is a sharp bend which might be bothersome for large vehicles coming in from the east, Alan.


----------

